# Cashing in An Post saving Certificates



## monkey0804 (8 Aug 2011)

We have saved our childrens allowance in An Post 5 year saving certs since they were born (8 years ago), but need access to that money now. Some have matured and we have re-invested them in the same 5 year saving certs. Can anyone tell me if it's possible to cash them in now. I assume there will be penalties involved. Would anyone know how significant they are?

Thanks.


----------



## Black Rock (8 Aug 2011)

*See brochure 2 on the NTMA State Savings website *
http://www.statesavings.ie/Downloads/Brochure2.pdf

Page forward to the second page and the middle panel (page 3) shows the the rates of return that you will get as you cash in every six months 
*2. Savings Certificates 5 ½ year (17th Issue)*

*Your Savings Cumulative €1,000 will grow every grow 6 months as annually as*​

*follows: *
​*TAX FREE follows: *​ 
*.................................AER*

*Year ½.... 1.00% €1,010 2.01%*
*Year 1 .....2.10% €1,021 2.10%*
*Year 1½.. 3.30% €1,033 2.19%*
*Year 2..... 4.60% €1,046 2.27%*
*Year 2 ½.. 6.20% €1,062 2.44%*
*Year 3...... 8.00% €1,080 2.60%*
*Year 3 ½. 10.00% €1,100 2.76%*
*Year 4..... 12.20% €1,122 2.92%*
*Year 4 ½. 14.60% €1,146 3.07%*
*Year 5..... 17.50% €1,175 3.28%*​


*Year 5 ½.. 21.00% €1,210 3.53%*​


----------



## monkey0804 (9 Aug 2011)

Thanks that's very helpful. Have sent off for forms today.


----------

